# Smokey needs new slaves



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi! My name is Smokey and i am black with grey undertones and approx 14 weeks old. 
I have returned to The-Kats-Whiskers due to my new home not working out.
I am a typical kitten and love to play and get up to mischeif. 
I am very lovable and love to curl up with you at bed time i am also litter trained. 
I would prefer not to be around small children because they pull my tail and squeeze me too hard.

If you can give me a loving forever home please contact The-Kats-Whiskers at.... 
[email protected]


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww such a shame, hope he gets a new home soon


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Poor little kitty - he is just soo sweet... xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww what a cute little kitty, home a loving home comes along soon,


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I would love him but i cant have anymore  hope he find a good home soon xxx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Smokey has just gone off to start his new adventures 
with a lovely lady who was missing having a cat around
after her cat Sweets of 15yrs had to be pts.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oh what fantastic news i bet your so glad x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So pleased Smokey has found a new home . I hope Honey is not too sad to lose him again. Give her lots of cuddles.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't think he would wait that long  Great news


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Aww bless him, so glad he found a home!


----------

